# 573 svp



## sunny44 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi all. This is my first thread here... any idea how much tym will it take for SVP 573 paper visa . Course starts from 20th july n still waiting since 10 days...


----------



## haaaari (Jun 27, 2015)

Hmm your case timeline or detail ?


----------



## sunny44 (Jun 26, 2015)

Student visa 573 higher education.


----------



## haaaari (Jun 27, 2015)

i mean to say date of apply ? 
how many days you applied your visa ?


----------



## sunny44 (Jun 26, 2015)

I applied on 23rd june. I am from india.. do u know anything abt it buddy... 
Thanks


----------



## haaaari (Jun 27, 2015)

hey first of all you have to create your IMMI account to check your case status
online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


----------



## Avishkriti (Oct 15, 2015)

haaaari said:


> hey first of all you have to create your IMMI account to check your case status
> online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


hey 
I have applied for australian student visa on 17th sep 2015 and the file got submitted in the AHC on 18th sep 2015 under SVP. I have an immi account nd it only shows my health declaration and that it has been finalised. Its been a month now and there is no news. Do u hv any idea how much time it takes? 
SVP should be fast lol .....


----------

